# Whos got the mileage??



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

Ok its been a year since I even thought about coming on the Nissan forums!! Anyways I wanna know how everybody is doing on their mileage? I just rolled over 285k on my 89 Sentra with a GA15i.


----------



## leadpaw (Mar 4, 2008)

175,300 miles on my b11-d and still going strong.


----------



## Spitrod (Sep 22, 2008)

162,000 miles on my '89 Sentra Sport Coupe..

Suspension is real bouncy. She needs a tighter set-up..

But she runs like new. Amazing car.


----------



## ghost64 (Jul 18, 2007)

126,000 on my 87' Pulsar NX XE


----------



## nickdoof (Oct 9, 2008)

Haha, I just broke 212k in my 87 b12 sport coupe. It needs new shocks BADLY, it bounces up and down constantly, lol.


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

230k runs perfect

1990 sedan 2dr 5sp


----------



## 86 Pulsar (Oct 22, 2008)

235,000 on my 86 Pulsar Kinda noisy and beat but still tickin


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

HA! crashed and burned @ 138,000.. opps..lol! 87 coupe


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Red_Coupe said:


> HA! crashed and burned @ 138,000.. opps..lol! 87 coupe


what?? You dont have your B12 anymore???


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

nope in the works to get another one. lol. I have a 99 maxi DD now.

chip


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

i call it teh maxi pad cuz its an auto lol


----------



## Fix (Nov 15, 2007)

little over 88k on my B12 Nissan Sentra, accident a few months ago threw me a lot of needed repairs... right now I think I need new engine mounts, I have new kybs about to go in, and i need to replace a ball join,I need a new boot cover on my axel lol! duct tape until then right? a blow out from yesterday trashed my front bumper cover so i need a new one of those, and it broke my front lip kit in 3s... so I have to repair that aswell... other than that my 205 40 16s look good.

-Fix


----------



## Sentra E (Oct 16, 2007)

I saw this '89 Sentra in the local Pull-A-Part a while back.


















Yea, it's got the mileage.


----------



## NPU (Nov 19, 2008)

*A verey nice Nissan from El Salvador - LatinAmerican*

232,000 at April 02 2009

Nissan Sentra 1985, all ok! in perfect conditions. 
28.32 Miles per Regular Gasoline Galon.


----------



## sigma68 (Jun 25, 2008)

318500 84 B11 until the rings went out in october '08


----------



## million3g (Mar 13, 2009)

i just hit 91,500 and in mint condition all original. paid $400 for it when it had 89,000 about 2 months ago form an old lady that was gonna donate it


----------



## nickdoof (Oct 9, 2008)

Just broke 215k on the sport coupe and 140k on the b13


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

157 000 km in my sport coupe.

thats just shy of 98K miles.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

206,000 no major engine repairs in my 90 sentra


----------



## Spitrod (Sep 22, 2008)

164,000 now. Only 2000 miles since October. Not bad...
Running like a champ.


----------



## dreamteam (Jul 29, 2005)

455,000 miles. 1990 sentra standard. Bought new in feb. of '90.
Parked it two years ago and it was still running. Most everything else was worn out, including the steering wheel and the drivers seat. Engine has never been apart.


----------



## bob89sentra (Sep 15, 2005)

1989 Sentra 222,000 miles GA16I
1989 Pulsar 161,000 miles GA16E


----------



## ktm24 (Apr 10, 2009)

89 sentra 225 thousand miles, 10 gallons of gas 20 dollars, 33 miles per gallon, Priceless


----------



## winstonsmith (Nov 10, 2004)

85 Pulsar with E16s engine at 230,000 miles. Doesn't need much gas and gets great mileage. Someone hit the car recently though. It actually made it 24 years with no big dents. Decided the car is like the Hunter S. Thompson quote "Too weird to live, too rare to die" so I had the body repaired and the whole car repainted. The engine refuses to go quietly into the night so I have no reason to let the car go. My only problem is an exhaust pipe with a hole and a power steering pump with a small leak. Nissan rocks. Now if someone just had any washer fluid nozzles, since I lost the ones I had, I'd be happy all around.


----------



## TazmainenDevil (Jun 28, 2009)

1989 2dr Sentra 131,263 miles and I still get 38 mpg !!!!!!!!!! SWEEEET.:woowoo:


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Mine is officially deceased as of this month. I had sold it to a friend, and several months later it was rear ended. He fixed it but it had too many new problems as a result of the collision and ultimately it was let go. Final mileage was around 236,000 km.

I actually have a handful of parts left in case anyone is interested. I you want them for a nominal fee, PM me:

- KN13SE sway bars
- KN13SE "sport style" 3 spoke steering wheel
- Poly sway bar bushings that a forum member had made several years ago.

Unfortunately, my Suspension Techniques / KYB AGX suspension was taken away with the car so that's no longer available.


----------



## 1500_g (Sep 16, 2008)

279,200 miles on the 89 sentra and will bottom out when there are people in the back, LOL.


----------



## fantacmet (Mar 26, 2005)

226K rear struts are gone, tires need air every few days, engine runs like shit when it's cold, exhaust is broken, and spews nice clouds of smoke everywhere. Sitting in traffic will asphixiate you. Goes through oil as well due to front and rear seal leaks, but it still runs. I drive it everyday. Damn Nissans don't know when to friggin die guys I tell ya. I doubt if this thing will ever die, it will just run worse and worse but will never die.


----------



## BobJonez98 (Jul 24, 2008)

I have 133,500 on My '90 B12


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

yeah well i hit 286000 miles on a ford f100 with a 352FE motor never opened the motor ran great right up until the day the wife drove it around town with the tranny stuck in second gear....could smell the burnt clutch over a block away!!


----------

